# What music gets you jacked up?



## DimmakX (Jan 29, 2013)

I was just curious what you guys listen to while you are lifting?  What makes you the most motivated?

Personally, I usually listen to heavy metal while I'm lifting heavy metal.  Mostly things like:

Metallica
Slipknot
Motorhead
hatebreed
Judas Priest
Slayer
etc...


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 29, 2013)

Same kinda stuff for me man.  I also really like Hatebreed and slipknot, Slayer is good too.
Lately I've been listening to a lot of Warbringer, 3 Inches of Blood, and this badass Aussie band called Psycroptic.  Also gotta have some Pantera on my playlist!


----------



## thebrick (Jan 29, 2013)

One of my favorites is to listen to Rammstein "Live in Berlin". Still like that one a lot.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2013)

Ac/DC
Metallica
Ozzy
All old school metal to bang the dust loose in my noggin.


----------



## jacked391 (Jan 29, 2013)

ACDC { thunderstruck,hail caesar,it's a long way to the top}

DISTURBED{ droppin plates}

HOLLYWOOD UNDEAD{ undead}

PANTERA {walk}

PRIMUS {my name is mud}

METALLICA {damage inc dont tread on me}

MUDVANYNE {DIG}

EVERLAST {praise the lord, get down}

Beastie BOYS {so watcha want}

FREEKBASS {overdriven sun}


----------



## K1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anything hard and fast...A little of everything listed above and then some.....


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 31, 2013)

Today had a rental car as my own was struck by metal debris on the interstate.
Car had xm and must say Ozzy's bone yard is pretty damn good!
T


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 31, 2013)

DimmakX said:


> I was just curious what you guys listen to while you are lifting?  What makes you the most motivated?
> 
> Personally, I usually listen to heavy metal while I'm lifting heavy metal.  Mostly things like:
> 
> ...



Man , Buddy you have to go over and check out Marshalls metal thread in the general off topic forum. Those guys have some off the hook stuff posted up over there:headbang:. You'll feel right at home. T


----------



## DimmakX (Feb 1, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Man , Buddy you have to go over and check out Marshalls metal thread in the general off topic forum. Those guys have some off the hook stuff posted up over there:headbang:. You'll feel right at home. T




oh, i checked it out alright, Turbo.    thank you.  great thread!!!  i added a little to it myself.  mwahaha!


----------



## SoccerDad (Feb 8, 2013)

Olivia Newton John -- Physical -- makes me want to work out harder and look better so she will finally let me fuck her


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 9, 2013)

Tech N9ne
Hopsin
Krizz Kaliko
Dope
Static X
KoRn


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 9, 2013)

Barry Manilow and gangster rap:headbang:


----------



## Jello (Feb 9, 2013)

Disturbed makes me want to kill something, not sure why, but that always gets me going. 

Anything else that has a nice fast beat is good, but Disturbed is the ONE for me if I had to choose.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 11, 2013)

Metal!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 11, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Metal!!!



Need I say go check out Marshalls metal subform in the general 
topics forum? Dude has the metal "dialed" over there. a must 
if you are a metal head.:headbang:.. T


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 11, 2013)

So nobody else gets jacked up from Barry Manilow? Ok how about John Denver?


----------



## Jello (Feb 11, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> So nobody else gets jacked up from Barry Manilow? Ok how about John Denver?



Maybe Kenny G


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 11, 2013)

Jello said:


> Disturbed makes me want to kill something, not sure why, but that always gets me going.
> 
> Anything else that has a nice fast beat is good, but Disturbed is the ONE for me if I had to choose.



We are on the same page Jello.  My training playlist is basically Disturbed, Rage against the Machine, some Five Finger Death Punch, Rob Zombie, Korn, Boba Flex, Machinehead.... That kind of stuff lights a fire in me like nothing else.


----------



## Jello (Feb 13, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> We are on the same page Jello.  My training playlist is basically Disturbed, Rage against the Machine, some Five Finger Death Punch, Rob Zombie, Korn, Boba Flex, Machinehead.... That kind of stuff lights a fire in me like nothing else.



That's my kind of playlist right there.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 14, 2013)

Jello said:


> That's my kind of playlist right there.



This is what put me over the top on my back width WM tonight:


BOBAFLEX - BURY ME WITH MY GUNS ON (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 14, 2013)

Heres one for the chatty mfers that can plainly see your wearing head phones 
and  don't want any conversation til post W/O    T


Rollins Band- Step Back - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Cheap trick and Billy idol
I had blond spiked hair once.lol so fine it left unhappy

.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 15, 2013)

I had hair once..


Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube


----------



## mx109 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mostly its metal/rock, ain't gonna lie but today i was feeling me some Black Keys!!


----------



## cuz (Feb 17, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> This is what put me over the top on my back width WM tonight:
> 
> BOBAFLEX - BURY ME WITH MY GUNS ON (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube



Good stuff.  Halestorm, Volbeat, and In This Moment have some blood pumping beats.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

Brought out candy-o by the cars and then rolled with the stones for last half the workout.. oh then George Thourogood and destroyers to roll home.it was good as I remember seeing in person with the chica.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 17, 2013)

Auto-Adrenaline The Ultimate Pre-Game Pump Up Song - YouTube


----------



## Genetikfightr (Feb 17, 2013)

Anything by rob bailey and the hustle standard!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 18, 2013)

mx109 said:


> Mostly its metal/rock, ain't gonna lie but today i was feeling me some Black Keys!!



Brother I could give a shit what genre music is slotted into.
If it sounds good it sounds good! Shit I was out cleaning the garage 
getting teary eyed listening to michael jackson yesterday.
Sounded great. That ole ben is always running here and there.
T


----------



## vintagemuscle (Feb 18, 2013)

Metal, hard rock and even some edgy classical. Just "PLAY IT LOUD!"


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 18, 2013)

What I can't stand is in my gym they play this pop shit and real classical music. The several instances where my MP3 player has died I think these songs were more effective in just getting me straight pissed off! You can only do so much shoulder presses to rock the boat before you lose the adrenaline and focus lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 19, 2013)

For all the freaks up in here:


AVATAR "Smells Like A Freakshow" - YouTube


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 19, 2013)

Metallica - Master Of Puppets With lyrics - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 21, 2013)

Montrose- Rock the Nation - YouTube


----------



## FordFan (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't focus good with ear buds and working out. I put em in when on the treadmill. But, I love to blast some Pantera "walk" and basically anything on the far beyond driven album.

I like some of the classic stuff too, grand funk railroad, Tom petty, etc


----------



## mx109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Pandora radio-hard rock station


----------



## Flex2019 (Feb 23, 2013)

*For Training:*
Five Finger Death Punch
Metallica
Slipknot
Sevendust
August Burns Red

*For Cardio:*
3 Doors Down
My Darkest Days
Theory of a Deadman
Shinedown
Pearl Jam
Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 23, 2013)

Kim by Eminem

sick....but for some reason gets me PUUUUMPED


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 24, 2013)

This right here gets me revved the fuck up for a set . T
[ame]http://youtu.be/NXQmPxz7AHc[/ame]


----------

